# Final tally for Wonderfest participants



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

So with only four weeks to go I thought we could have final tally of all our members that are going to make Wonderfest. I obviously am going and will also be attending Cult/Federation models SciFi U on Friday. This is likely to be my one big vacation this year as retirement looms at years end. My better half is coming along this year after missing last year and she will get a couple of nice dinners over on the Indiana side of the riverfront. Whoever makes it I hope to at least be able to say hello.

Bob K.


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

I'll be there on Saturday.


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

I'll be there. My 16th year in a row.
Rogue


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Yeap! This will make my 20th. And I'm bringing a lot of built ups for the contest! So Bob, do you have info on Cult/Federation models SciFi U on Friday? I haven't heard anything yet! I'm also going to help out with the make and take. I think it's a lot of fun working with the kids on models!:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Chinxy, I knew you'd be there for sure. Wow, 20! I rather wish I had stayed in modeling over the years but I went off on model rockets rather than plastic for a long time but I did enjoy that quite a bit. Here's the link if you are interested in participating in SciFi U. http://federationmodels.com/whats_new/default.htm It is $25 and there is also an airbrush deal option but I don't plan on taking them up on that. Two airbrushes are enough for now. I will bring along my Iwata and that compressor I got last year at KitBuilders. I believe you are supposed to bring a space ship model to work on along with tools and paints. Then you get lessons and expert help as you work along for the day. See you in Louisville.

Bob K.


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

I'm going with Chris and Bob.
Rob


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

I can’t go.  I wish I could but I can’t because of personal responsibilities. And I’m basically jealous of everyone who is going. Oh well. Have a great time guys.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Me + 1.  

~RK~


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm in. 2nd year for me.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i'll be getting in friday night... be there both days.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I envy you guys who have less than a days drive to get there. Mine is two very full 500 milers but it is mainly interstate with only a couple of big metropolises to go through. The first day I plan to go through Atlanta after 6:30 PM and then it isn't bad. On the way back get through Atlanta late Sunday night so I miss the morning traffic as well.

Bob K.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I'll be there... my wife and I will get there sometime Friday afternoon. This will be my second. - Denis


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

I'd like to go, but I'm in Tampa area and that's a long drive. If anyone is in Florida and wants to share driving and expenses, please PM me. I have a mini-van. Also would like to share accommodations if possible.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

why oh why cant we have things like this in the UK my wife doesnt earn enough to send me to these great shows its just not fair(stands in corner with arms folded and stamps foot)hope you all enjoy enjoy yourselves have a great time,
all the best,Gordon M


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

I'm in for my 13th year


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll be there late Fri evening - leaving Sunday afternoon. I missed the first 3 years then was at every one since except for 3 years ago do to a knee surgury.
Steve


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

My daughter and I will be there for our 10th year.


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey, Tay, what's up? This is Rick aka Branes with a new name.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll be there with my Fiancee. Hopefully Friday night thru Sunday afternoon. Missed out on getting a room so if anyone needs a roomie, let me know. Please! We can take a foldaway.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

I'll be there. Arriving Friday morning for my 13th Wonderfest.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW! I can't believe this! I just counted and including the two kits I'm working on and should have them done this weekend I'll be taking 11 kits for the contest and my Aurora T-Rex for Trevor. I've never taken that many before. The most was 3 or 4. I'm going to hate that line on Saturday for entries!


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Good luck with the comp Chinxy,still havn't started the Icarus I got from you yet,keep getting hit with comission work and the guys at the local IPMS coming up with new ideas for shows and saying"doesn't Gordon have one of those maybe he'll build it for the table"lol oh and certain model companies bringing out new kits.....one of these days,
cheers,Gordon M


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Ill be there fri afternoon with club tepes and a couple others.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Chinxy said:


> WOW! I can't believe this! I just counted and including the two kits I'm working on and should have them done this weekend I'll be taking 11 kits for the contest and my Aurora T-Rex for Trevor. I've never taken that many before. The most was 3 or 4. I'm going to hate that line on Saturday for entries!


Get there early Chinxy.
That's the best luck I have had with getting multiple kits in the contest in a quick and timely manner.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

FLKitbuilder said:


> Hey, Tay, what's up? This is Rick aka Branes with a new name.


Hey, Rick!
Nice to see you here.

What happened, forget your old password or something?


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

No, I just decided to retire the name. It got old. Sorry to say, I won't be at Wonderfest this year. I can't find anyone to share the driving and I don't want to drive 14 hours. 
The reason I was gone so long is that after Nikki died in 2006, I kind of lost interest in the hobby. As you know, she was my biggest fan and also biggest critic. Without that feedback, it didn't seem to mean much. But, lately, my new next door neighbor talked me into getting back into it after seeing my kit collection.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Yeah, she was a huge supporter for your hobby.
I remember that first year at WF. Quite the shopping spree you both went on.

And I can understand loosing interest when she passed. It had to have been really rough.
Glad to hear you are starting to get the bug again now though.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Jafo said:


> Ill be there fri afternoon with club tepes and a couple others.


Yeahhhhhhhh buddy!!!


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

I'll be there and looking to spend some money


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

ham1963 said:


> I'll be there and looking to spend some money


Won't we all!!!

Bob K.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

rkoenn said:


> Won't we all!!!
> 
> Bob K.


Yeap! I've got mine saved up! I'm surprised how much I've saved for Wonderfest! And I'll be able to pay cash for the room! Life is good! Less then 3 weeks now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Please guys, take lots of pictures...and post them early! You're our eyes and ears!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

*Rusty Nail* and I will be there on Thursday afternoon thru Monday morning. We're likely bringin' *arkundertaker's* son, as well - WonderFest Virgin!  

It'll be The Return of the Suite of the Living Dead, as well!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> It'll be The Return of the Suite of the Living Dead, as well!


You know we will make an appearance again this year.
Maybe this time, you will still be awake


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Griffworks said:


> It'll be The Return of the Suite of the Living Dead, as well!


Be sure and pack the ashtrays that I left for you last year, Jeff. 

I'll be there, and zombie-toed Thag will be too.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yeppers, Joe! I won't forget 'em. The balcony is a much better place with them!


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

I am not going to Wonderfest this year since I have had a new baby boy this winter. Hopefully, I may be able to swing a trip to Wonderfest next year.

Have fun!:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll be here on the West Coast either working or at home crying quietly in my beer...


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

In my mind...I'm already there ;-)

See Y'all in the suite .


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

I WILL be at Wonderfest. Thanks to Chinxy I have a room and I booked my flight tonight. I was hoping not to have to fly because I wanted to bring along a bunch of kits, but I guess I'll just have to settle for a couple.


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

I'll be there!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I never missed one yet! except last year....and THIS YEAR! Arggghhhh. Buying a new house today that needs alot of work...and money sunk into it. Ahh well, Maybe I'll have better luck next year.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

FLKitbuilder said:


> I WILL be at Wonderfest. Thanks to Chinxy I have a room and I booked my flight tonight. I was hoping not to have to fly because I wanted to bring along a bunch of kits, but I guess I'll just have to settle for a couple.


I am glad you are going to make it. I definitely want to say hello being a fellow Floridian. I will be in SciFi U with Chinxy on Friday so stop in and say hello. And at least I get to see a couple of your kits. My biggest fear is they will obviously be your best and that will make the contest even more difficult to get something in! But they give multiple places and lots of Merit Awards which are nice to get as well.

Bob K.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Will be there with my Space Ghost kit in the competition, and my two team members to kick some butt in the Iron Modeler competition on Saturday night! Can't.... WAIT!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

FLKitbuilder said:


> I WILL be at Wonderfest. Thanks to Chinxy I have a room and I booked my flight tonight. I was hoping not to have to fly because I wanted to bring along a bunch of kits, but I guess I'll just have to settle for a couple.


Great news!
Keep an eye out for me and Brit in the lobby after hours.
And be forewarned, the hotel has undergone major changes since the last time you were there.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

TAY666 said:


> Great news!
> Keep an eye out for me and Brit in the lobby after hours.
> And be forewarned, the hotel has undergone major changes since the last time you were there.


Yes, have to say I hate the NEW bar they made and the area past the pool. It used to be wide open where we would go and build models at night but they turned it into another section. The bar is very small and you can't talk to hear anyone. No fun there!


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

You have nothing to worry about, Bob. Besides my Godzilla diorama, I've never won anything more than a Merit. Maybe this year will be different. 
If they've screwed up the bar then we're just going to have to invade one of the local watering holes.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

So, everyone finishing up final preparations?
I've still got builds in progress, but have started gathering everything else together to start packing this week.


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm just finishing up a Harrison Ford Indiana Jones bust..just need to do eyes...yuck! Then, I'll start packing the kits. Can only bring about four because I'm flying.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well only 4 more days before the big drive!!!! Yep! looking over the kits now and just doing touch ups! I feel this years going to be my big year I hope!!!! Will have to wait and see!!!!!!!!!!! 
Trevor - got the Big T ready on the base. Now the cool thing about him is that I added the aurora T-Rex nameplate and the big brackdrap! Even have the original instructions to go under him! 
Even bought a box of cigars today for the trip!!!!! Yep! I'm ready! Now if only the gas would go down!!!!!!!! The cost of the barrel went down soooooo!!!!!!!!!
Anyway it's going to be an 8 hour trip and I'm ready!!! Wednesday night I'll pack the Jeep and shoot for leaving at 6am, just like a normal day going to work! Now if I wake up earlier I'll leave!!!!!
So far I have 12 kits for the contest and also bringing my Aurora T-Rex for Trevor's display. Plus my computer, camera, Bob's mole man and duffel bag. It's going to be a full Jeep!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

Just decided a few days ago that I'm going this year. Seemed a shame not to hit the show before I move much further away. Definitely going to be pinching pennies this time around, though, so hopefully there won't be any awesome stuff there. (Yeah, right!)


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

There is zero chance that I'll be going, but you all have a great time! And if you happen to think of it, would somebody take pictures of dinosaur models for me?


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Dr. Brad said:


> There is zero chance that I'll be going, but you all have a great time! And if you happen to think of it, would somebody take pictures of dinosaur models for me?


I know the feeling. Cant get time off from work and the divorce is eating me out of money and home.


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey, Chinxy, save some room for new kits. And I hope you're not going to smoke those stogies in the room. LOL.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

FLKitbuilder said:


> Hey, Chinxy, save some room for new kits. And I hope you're not going to smoke those stogies in the room. LOL.


Nope Rick, it's e legal to smoke in the rooms! There's a $200 fine if you smoke in the rooms. Don't worry, I'll do them only outside! 
And I've already lined up 2 kits that I'm planning to get and maybe a 3rd. So who knows how much I'll get this time! Just have to watch the money. Can't go overboard ya know!


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

Don't I know it. Anything I buy this year is going to have to be mailed since I've got no room at all in my luggage going back.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Chinxy said:


> Anyway it's going to be an 8 hour trip and I'm ready!!! Wednesday night I'll pack the Jeep and shoot for leaving at 6am, just like a normal day going to work! Now if I wake up earlier I'll leave!!!!!


Same here.
8 hour drive. Leaving at 6 AM (hopefully, still some question as to Brit's last class of the day)
Only difference is, that I will be loading Thursday night and leaving Friday morning.
Shooting for 9 contest entries, and I will be hauling a ton of stuff for the display.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

FLKitbuilder said:


> Don't I know it. Anything I buy this year is going to have to be mailed since I've got no room at all in my luggage going back.


Rick - last year they had shipping/Mailing at the hotel. Maybe they will have it again!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Chinxy said:


> Rick - last year they had shipping/Mailing at the hotel. Maybe they will have it again!!!:thumbsup:


I believe I saw a blurb on the Wonderfest news page about a shipper being at the motel on Sunday so you can pack and send. I am driving so the car will be somewhat more packed on the way back as on the way up. The wife and me will be heading out of Merritt Island tomorrow morning about 10 AM and should be somewhat north of Atlanta at dusk. Then it is about 6.5 hours to Louisville and if we have enough time we will hit the Star Trek exhibit at the science center. Friday is scifi U and the rest of the weekend is the Fest. I will have 9 or 10 models to enter. I managed about 2 builds a month last year. And did everyone notice that the Fest is on Memorial Day weekend next year?

Bob K.


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm managing to bring about 7 including Terminator 2, Wolf Man, Kong, my Creature Bust, Indy, my Tony McVey Dracula bust and the Mummy. I really want to bring Gorgo, but I can't see how it's possible. He's just too big. Hopefully, I can fit all this into one big bag and a carry-on. Otherwise, it's $32 both ways for the extra bag, not counting $23 for the first one. Crooks!!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

They've had shipping available every year I've been to WonderFest since 2004 (skipped '06 due to our third child coming a week before). I'm not sure about '08, now that I think about it, tho, as that was the year they had the event across the street due to the Exec West being remodeled to become the Crowne Plaza. 



TAY666 said:


> So, everyone finishing up final preparations?
> I've still got builds in progress, but have started gathering everything else together to start packing this week.


I'm no longer going. However, the Suite will still be manned by the same group of insane individuals. I'll PM you the room numbers.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Griffworks said:


> I'm no longer going. However, the Suite will still be manned by the same group of insane individuals. I'll PM you the room numbers.


Dang, Jeff -- sorry to hear that. It will NOT be the same without you there!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

I thought you were going Jeff! What happened?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Joe Brown said:


> Dang, Jeff -- sorry to hear that. It will NOT be the same without you there!


I'll second that.
Even though I never did see you last year, as you were already in bed when we got to the room Sunday night.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Almost 10 AM here on the Florida central east coast and we are heading north. Should be stopping around Calhoun, GA north of Atlanta for the night. See everybody at the Fest starting Friday.

Bob K.


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Will be there Friday. Riding with NightOwl. Looking forward to the trip.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

What a day at work! Very #@$#%$ but got most of the things done with only one more report to go! I'll finish that up tonight and email to the PM. So I leave here in 10 min. to go home. Then when I get home I start packing! Got a lot to pack. I want to be all ready come 6am in the morning so I can head out the door!!!! SWEET!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Have a great time, guys! PLEASE, Don't forget to act as roving reporters & correspondants for us information-starved HobbyTalkers marooned far from where the action is!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

We are now eating pizza in a Mellow Mushroom about 50 miles south of Atlanta. We should be going through Atlanta after rush hour so it won't be too bad traffic wise. Then about 60 or so miles north of Atlanta tonight. If we get to Louisville early enough tomorrow we plan on doing the Star Trek exhibition at the science museum downtown.

Bob K.


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

No problem, Seaview. I'm bringing my camera, camcorder and laptop so I'll be sending some photos to the forum. Rob, you're NOT eating pizza at the Magic Mushroom..what are you eating. LOL. I'm assuming you meant "now" eating.....


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

FLKitbuilder said:


> No problem, Seaview. I'm bringing my camera, camcorder and laptop so I'll be sending some photos to the forum. Rob, you're NOT eating pizza at the Magic Mushroom..what are you eating. LOL. I'm assuming you meant "now" eating.....


I hate laptop keyboards and I should spend more time proof reading! Pulled into a cheap Motel 6 for the night now. Need to put away the money for the con hotel which is even more costly this year. My pay check didn't go up but seems everything else I spend money on did.

And I just read a post in the scifi forum that the Star Trek experience is not too good, rather poorly laid out, missing many props due to space limitations, and of poor quality overall. We now think we will just skip it.

Bob K.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well guys I leave in the morning at 6am for Louisville Ky Wonderfest!!!!!!!!!!! I'm almost all packed up. Got all the models and equipment packed in the Jeep. The only thing left is my duffel bag, camera and Laptop. Bringing plenty of batteries for my camera and card. This card has 2 gig so it should be fine! 
And I can spend more now that Rick is sharing a room. I started to get worried a little when I saw the bill for $435 for all 4 days. WOW that hurts! But 3 of those days I'm sharing with Rick. A Life saver! 
Now I'm going to go finish packing and then bed! 5am comes early! See ya all there!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Dont forget gentlemen, for those of us not fortunate to go this year. PLEASE POST PICS ! especially from Moebius, Round 2 , Pegasus. All new Sci fi. We get by from your pics.


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey! I thought you just wanted company! Nobody said anything about PAYING for the room! ROTFL!!


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

FLKitbuilder said:


> I'm bringing my camera, camcorder and laptop so I'll be sending some photos to the forum.


Well, look out for the little Civil Air Patrol Photo-nazis. They get all wound around the axles if you get within 4 feet of the display models in the contest. I get into it with then EVERY damn year.

Steve


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

FLKitbuilder said:


> Hey! I thought you just wanted company! Nobody said anything about PAYING for the room! ROTFL!!


Really? There's enough company here at the show!
Well I'm here and unpacked! With little damage. One of the trees broke off the base of the Colossal Beast and the T-Rex Aurora nameplate broke off!!!!!!!!!! Both can be fixed easily! Now on with the show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi Chinxy and FKB,

We are in town and just back to the Red Roof Inn from dinner. It is about a mile to the Fest motel where we will check in around 8:30 tomorrow morning for the next two nights. See you in SciFi U tomorrow morning Chinx. Haven't examined my models yet but they looked ok in the trunk and I don't expect any problems. Do you want me to bring the Thing to the class tomorrow?

Bob K.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

That would be cool Bob if you can! See ya in the morning. I'm getting up at 5:30 to go eat at the Waffle House down the road. And hope I get back in time to save my great parking spot! By the way - where are we meeting for the class?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Chinxy said:


> That would be cool Bob if you can! See ya in the morning. I'm getting up at 5:30 to go eat at the Waffle House down the road. And hope I get back in time to save my great parking spot! By the way - where are we meeting for the class?


Chinx, I believe that Waffle House is right out the door of our motel room! We'd be glad to meet you there but only if you wait until about 7:30ish! Anyway, if you would like to wait give us a call, our cel is 321-501-9017. We will likely be up and about by 7 or so.

The room for the class is just down that short hall off to the side of the big room where KitBuilders was last year. It is in the same general area and you shouldn't have any trouble finding it. The class starts at 9 AM.

Bob K.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

rkoenn said:


> Chinx, I believe that Waffle House is right out the door or our motel room! We'd be glad to meet you there but only if you wait until about 7:30ish! Anyway, if you would like to wait give us a call, our cel is 321-501-9017. We will likely be up and about by 7 or so.
> 
> The room for the class is just down that short hall off to the side of the big room where KitBuilders was last year. It is in the same general area and you shouldn't have any trouble finding it. The class starts at 9 AM.
> 
> Bob K.


Yep I found the room so I know were to go!
If you want to meet at 7:30 that will be fine! If the hotel will drive me there can you bring me back? Sounds like a plan!!!!!! my cell is 703-216-6524
Just saw Steve too!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll be rolling in tomorrow morning around 9am. I need to drop off my SS X-Wing at the SS display table. After that I am free until 2pm when I am doing the SSM Make-n-Take for an hour. It's too bad I will miss tonights festivities though.


----------

